# Netbook Capabilities



## whim

Hi,

I am deciding whether a netbook is suitable for me, and I'm not sure what the capabilities of netbooks are. I'm particularly looking at the Acer 8.9" Intel Atom Processor N270 1.60GHz Netbook (AOA150-1283) - Blue. Its 1GB RAM (not sure about the cache, doesn't say?). I plan to use word processor, surf the net (including sites that stream videos like youtube and movie/tv show sites, not sure if it can handle this because of the ram and because of limited audio/video?). I also like to open several tabs open at once, may be 3 or 4 in my browser. I also download audio/video from bittorrent as well. Sometimes I also go on msn while I do my homework too. But thats basically it, I don't play games, or do photoshop, or any other type of resource-demanding activity. 

Thanks


----------



## Hugh9191

If your getting the linux one that should be fine, I have it and the browser (firefox) runs nicley, comes with open office, as for bittorrent downloading (legally I hope!) if you are getting the 8 gig ssd version then you will be quite limited storage wise.

If it is running xp then with 1 gig of ram and a hdd it should be ok for what you want.


----------

